# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Boxing haters, hate on this.

## rockinred

Who is going to hate on this. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6zlaIl0yh0

----------


## icepick27

i dont get it ??? hate on what ? i loved young mike ..love

----------


## rockinred

Yea, maybe I am trying to stir some bs up and i don't need to do that..... just seems like boxers got no love or respect on this forum lately, so i had to throw some bad ass shit up... that has got to be one of the most impressive fighters of all time in his prime. I am talking MMA, boxing or whatever... no way these skills or training can be ridiculed.

----------


## dangerous dan

boxing is the best sport in the world in my eyes apart from football (english).

its so physicaly demanding, and technical, i dont no who could slate it. 

Mike tyson was the best for me, in his prime id put him agaist anyone.....just a shame his prime didnt last.

----------


## energizer bunny

FUKEN AWSOME!!!!!!!!! makes me want to start boxing again LOL......some crazy speed..

----------


## dangerous dan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d77BKMp8kF8

cant believe tyson lost this one, then buster lost his 1st fight defending the title

----------


## yannick35

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d77BKMp8kF8
> 
> cant believe tyson lost this one, then buster lost his 1st fight defending the title


Tyson was out partying he said it after the fight, so sad he had so much potential.

----------


## yannick35

> Who is going to hate on this. 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6zlaIl0yh0


That is impressive

----------


## dangerous dan

> Tyson was out partying he said it after the fight, so sad he had so much potential.


ye tyson were an idiot, thats what let him down.

has he sorted himself out now?

----------


## ACJiujitsu

> ye tyson were an idiot, thats what let him down.
> 
> has he sorted himself out now?


. His toddler daughter just died and he had been dealing with that. He has ballooned up in weight. Although i was never a Tson fan, he was by far the most dominant boxer of his time. I was always a Tyrell Biggs and Evander Holyfield fan myself. I remember when Biggs and Tyson fought,thats when i realized just how good tyson was. As for the Buster/Tyson fight, didnt he have the flu or some sort of sickness? Dont forget he really won that fight when he knocked Douglas out for almost a 20 count in the 8th or so. The Ref didnt start counting douglas out until 10-12 seconds after he hit the canvas. Douglas made it up around 8 seconds and came back and won.

----------


## Knockout_Power

Tyson was an animal, there is still nothing more violent than him ripping a left hook to the body. Set up almost every knockout if it didnt knockout them down.

----------


## graeme87

I don’t get the MMA fans that hate on boxing. 

Dominant fighters like Vitor Belfort and Chuck Liddell made their careers by using there hands. 

Even Andre Arlovski, Tim Sylvia, Anderson Silva, Rampage etc owe a large amount of their success to their boxing skills. And none of them have skills even close to that of a top level pro boxer.

The argument of boxing vs MMA is actually just like the question we often see in MAA, who will win wrestler or striker?

Look at Couture vs Liddell, in the first fight when Randy got Chuck to the ground he won, in the 2nd and 3rd fights where Chuck was able to keep his distance and box he won. The same in the Anderson Silva 

If you put a boxer into MMA it’s no different that comparing an MMA striker to an MMA wrestler. Each has their strengths and the winner will be whoever can dictate where the fight takes places.

----------


## ACJiujitsu

Most hardcore MMA fans dont hate on boxing. Especially the ones who train. Now there are Boxers that are hated on like PBF,but for the most part its the TUF Noobs who hate on boxing

----------


## icepick27

> boxing is the best sport in the world in my eyes apart from football (english).
> 
> its so physicaly demanding, and technical, i dont no who could slate it. 
> 
> Mike tyson was the best for me, in his prime id put him agaist anyone.....just a shame his prime didnt last.


OK.. NOW FOR SOME TRUTH....MMA is way more physicaly demanding then boxing period David hayes who is the Light heavyweight champion of the world in boxing ,and he trains with wolf slair up in the uk and he said that " he can do 12 rounds of boxing standing on his head but cant do 3 rounds of MMA .

And as of tyson I love him he is my 2nd favorite of aLL time in boxing but he is not the best Alli would pepper him with his jab for 8 rounds then ko him but i think he would match up good with anyone else in his prime

----------


## icepick27

> i dont get the mma fans that hate on boxing. 
> 
> Dominant fighters like vitor belfort and chuck liddell made their careers by using there hands. 
> 
> Even andre arlovski, tim sylvia, anderson silva, rampage etc owe a large amount of their success to their boxing skills. And none of them have skills even close to that of a top level pro boxer.
> 
> The argument of boxing vs mma is actually just like the question we often see in maa, who will win wrestler or striker?
> 
> Look at couture vs liddell, in the first fight when randy got chuck to the ground he won, in the 2nd and 3rd fights where chuck was able to keep his distance and box he won. The same in the anderson silva 
> ...




it is boxing fans that hate on mma because they think that there sport is going to get over ran .. You will never here mma fighter talk about boxing they all ways give it respect its jerkoffs like floyd and lou dibella that talk about mma ...for the record boxing was my first love but now its mma..mma is just way more exciting ,i watched 3 good mma fights in a row while 2 nobodys held each other in boxing last saturday both fights were on were i was at ... If and when floyd fights manny .. After that boxing is done there are no more big fights after that .. Iam shure people are going to type back this fight and that fight but the bottom line is even if there are good fights out there whitch there probaly is ,they either wont happen ,and if they do they wont draw the type of money floyd does ....boxing r.i.p

----------


## elpropiotorvic

Tyyson apparently fvcked 24 chics the night before ... It's rumored that Don king gave him a floor in. The Hotel and filled each room with a girl he banged

----------


## rockinred

> it is boxing fans that hate on mma because they think that there sport is going to get over ran .. You will never here mma fighter talk about boxing they all ways give it respect its jerkoffs like floyd and lou dibella that talk about mma ...for the record boxing was my first love but now its mma..mma is just way more exciting ,i watched 3 good mma fights in a row while 2 nobodys held each other in boxing last saturday both fights were on were i was at ... If and when floyd fights manny .. After that boxing is done there are no more big fights after that .. Iam shure people are going to type back this fight and that fight but the bottom line is even if there are good fights out there whitch there probaly is ,they either wont happen ,and if they do they wont draw the type of money floyd does ....boxing r.i.p


Your crazy... you don't watch boxing... even if you didn't like PBF and Marquez match..there are plenty of raw exciting knockout matches all the time... extreme wars in the ring. You just decided to watch 1 main event and make your opinion off that. To say that no MMA fans dis boxing is silly too.... it is all over the place slinging shots from both sides. In the same paragraph that you said boxers are the only ones dissing, you started running your dis against boxing saying it is going out. 

You say boxing was your first love...yea right, it never was.. if it was you wouldn't be knocking it. You would be the one with a more broad perspective of understanding both arts or all of them for that matter. Instead you proved your one of the one dimensional fans that never look into the sport past a main event. 

Another thing that proves your ignorance is to state that boxing conditioning is weak compared to mma. That is probably one of the most absurd statements you can hear. You never even stepped into a boxing gym if that came out of your mouth. That is a fact. I was in the Army Rangers and at times I was pushed harder as a kid in the boxing gym... If that is you in your avy, you look like a pretty stout guy, but you don't seem to know one lick about other types of physical conditioning. 

As far as the Ali vs Tyson, well it is your opinion and that's about it. That argument always goes on forever.

----------


## icepick27

1#wooo..... iam not a boxing fan??? i got more tapes on ali , and fighters from all era's from sugar ray robison ,jack dempsey,sunnys liston ,pernall, ernie shavers ,duran , lenard,herns ,hagler homes ,tyson lewis,and more i can name fighters pages long, to say i dont know and love boxing is crazy ..........................

#2 First of all i was saying a quote that david hayes said DO you know who he is? and boxing conditioning is no way near as hard as MMa 

3# o and i dont know anything about physical conditioning??? thats crazy tooo , iam 5'11 200lbs 9%BF AND MAX 495LBS AND DO MMA CIRCUIT TRAING EVERY DAY ......AND BOXING ,WRESTLING 

SO HOW THE FRIG DONT I KNOW WHAT IAM TALKING ABOUT ............. IMO BOXING IS DONE GET OVER IT .... YOU DIDNT HAVE A ANSWER FOR THE NEXT BIG FIGHT FOR BOXING AFTER FLOYD AND MANNY DID YA??? WHOS THE NEXT STAR??? I WILL GIVE YA THE ANSWER ,HE IS GOING TO BE IN THE UFC NOT BOXING PLAYA .....

----------


## XD40

> I don’t get the MMA fans that hate on boxing. 
> 
> Dominant fighters like Vitor Belfort and Chuck Liddell made their careers by using there hands. 
> 
> Even Andre Arlovski, Tim Sylvia, Anderson Silva, Rampage etc owe a large amount of their success to their boxing skills. And none of them have skills even close to that of a top level pro boxer.
> 
> The argument of boxing vs MMA is actually just like the question we often see in MAA, who will win wrestler or striker?
> 
> Look at Couture vs Liddell, in the first fight when Randy got Chuck to the ground he won, in the 2nd and 3rd fights where Chuck was able to keep his distance and box he won. The same in the Anderson Silva 
> ...



You have the right idea but Tim Sylvia's Boxing skills? LOL....come on bro. His Reach...ya that helped him but to say his "boxing skills" nahh

----------


## dangerous dan

boxing kills other fighting sports. id say more tactical than mma 

and i disagree i dont rekon ali would have gone 5 rounds with mike tyson. to powerful

----------


## graeme87

I think when David Hay made the remark about 3 rounds of MMA being harder than 12 of boxing he was just being humble.

I wouldn’t say there is any real difference in the conditioning for boxing or MMA.

12 * 3 = 36 for boxing (used to be 15 rounds)
5 * 5 = 25 for MMA (for a championship fight) 

A boxing match can go longer than an MMA match but 5 min rounds are obviously harder than 3 mins.

And before someone jumps in and says but MMA has grappling as well as striking

1.	some MMA fight are pretty much all stand up
2.	grappling isn’t any more taxing than striking
3.	there is a fair amount of grappling in boxing matches too especially in the heavyweights

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

what a gay video!

Chuck and Silvia can beat Tyson anyday!
boxing is sssssoooooooooo boring and stupid, what losers....

MMA MMA MMA!!!!! Yay! Now let me suck Silvias dick while he chokes me out!!
 :Aajack:  :Aajack: 
 :Chairshot: 
 :1laugh: 



LOL...nice video.

----------


## graeme87

> You have the right idea but Tim Sylvia's Boxing skills? LOL....come on bro. His Reach...ya that helped him but to say his "boxing skills" nahh


OK exclude Tim Sylvia from that statement, especially after the ray mercer fight lol

----------


## icepick27

O and i dont want to turn thuis into a fight either i think that you do have SOME good points

----------


## graeme87

> boxing kills other fighting sports. id say more tactical than mma 
> 
> and i disagree i dont rekon ali would have gone 5 rounds with mike tyson. to powerful


I wouldnt say boxing kills any other fighting sport. The quality of stand up is better in boxing Id say but not over all more technical especially since in MMA if your not the better boxer you can still win by wrestling or submission.

I agree with Tyson beating Ali though, my basis for believe Tyson would win is simple.

Look how closely match Ali Frazer were. Now tell me Tyson is not a big , stronger, faster version of Frazier with a great variety of punches and not just a left hook.

----------


## dangerous dan

> I wouldnt say boxing kills any other fighting sport. The quality of stand up is better in boxing Id say but not over all more technical especially since in MMA if your not the better boxer you can still win by wrestling or submission.
> 
> I agree with Tyson beating Ali though, my basis for believe Tyson would win is simple.
> 
> Look how closely match Ali Frazer were. Now tell me Tyson is not a big , stronger, faster version of Frazier with a great variety of punches and not just a left hook.


yea i think tyson would be to strong and powerfull, he couldnt take the shots from tyson.

And thats wht i mean boxing i see as more technical because you have to pick your punches or youl lose simple as, mma is just two blokes rolling around graplin eachother i can never tell whos dominating in that thing

----------


## icepick27

> I wouldnt say boxing kills any other fighting sport. The quality of stand up is better in boxing Id say but not over all more technical especially since in MMA if your not the better boxer you can still win by wrestling or submission.
> 
> I agree with Tyson beating Ali though, my basis for believe Tyson would win is simple.
> 
> Look how closely match Ali Frazer were. Now tell me Tyson is not a big , stronger, faster version of Frazier with a great variety of punches and not just a left hook.



yea but even in tysons prime he always had a problem with taller fighter with a good jab and alli 's jab is the best ever and he had the reach of lewis ,alli would win easy ...

----------


## icepick27

out of 160 threads in this section that is called boxing,mma,wrestling, there are only 8post about boxing and 2 are boxing vs ufc tpye posts and 2 are gatti dying posts , so that leaves 4 post out of 160 about boxing matches .boxing stopped giving a shit about the fans and the fans stopped giving a shit about boxing ...floyds almost done and so is the other 3 to 5 other stars boxing has left after that there will be no more .

----------


## graeme87

Tyson never had problems with taller fighters, in fact his trade mark is slipping jabs of taller fighters.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NEel...eature=related

Also if you compare Tyson to Frazer they are the same height and Frazer has only 2 inches of reach on Tyson. If Frazier could get inside Ali’s jab so could Tyson and he punches much harder with both hands. 

I recon Tyson would take it but can respect the point of view that Ali would win……but not easily. 

I do agree with you that boxing is a mess with the lack of talent, ridiculous number of championship belts and way too many weight classes. MMA is taking over but boxing will never die. It will always draw a huge crowd and more new talent will come trough.

----------


## ACJiujitsu

2. grappling isn’t any more taxing than striking





Gotta disagree. Grappling is a little more taxing as your costantly locked in a struggle against anothers strength and body weight. Even when grapplers are stalled in guard there is still plenty of grip and hand fighting.

Ive boxed in the past with pro boxers like Frank Savannah and Sal Lopez, and i box during MMA class,so i do have insight. To Me Grappling is more taking physically and mentally. Thats why college/Olympic wrestlers are widely considered to be the most superior condiotioned athletes. Thats a fact, not something im just saying for the sake of argument

----------


## muffin man

Tyson in his prime was a complete animal. An amazingly powerful athlete. Therefore i would give him maybe a minute with a top level modern MMA fighter like St. Pierre, BJ Penn, Koshchek just to name a few.

He's a freak of nature and with even a few months of training i'd give him a little bit better odds but Tyson in his prime with just his physical attributes and boxing training would get tapped or Ko'ed quick.

----------


## graeme87

> Tyson in his prime was a complete animal. An amazingly powerful athlete. Therefore i would give him maybe a minute with a top level modern MMA fighter like St. Pierre, BJ Penn, Koshchek just to name a few.
> 
> He's a freak of nature and with even a few months of training i'd give him a little bit better odds but Tyson in his prime with just his physical attributes and boxing training would get tapped or Ko'ed quick.


The subject wasnt How well would Mike Tyson have done in MMA? and your comparing him to guys 3 weight division below where he would have been. 

But to address you point, I doubt there is anyone in MMA who could have KOd Tyson (unless youre taking ground and pound) 

Sure he could have been submitted but getting close enough to take an elite striker down without being KOd isnt easy. 

I think an elite boxer would go far in MMA. As I said before look at Chuck Liddell or Vitor Belfort, they made their careers with their hands and neither one of them even comes close to an elite pro boxer.

----------


## ectomorph28

> OK.. NOW FOR SOME TRUTH....MMA is way more physicaly demanding then boxing period David hayes who is the Light heavyweight champion of the world in boxing ,and he trains with wolf slair up in the uk and he said that " he can do 12 rounds of boxing standing on his head but cant do 3 rounds of MMA .
> 
> And as of tyson I love him he is my 2nd favorite of aLL time in boxing but he is not the best Alli would pepper him with his jab for 8 rounds then ko him but i think he would match up good with anyone else in his prime


UGHHH, there are fighters who have varying opinions on which sport is more physically demanding. Both are quite demanding.

But lets put it this way, in boxing you really cant rest. In MMA, you can. You can deny it all you want but fighters have openings where they can rest.

Secondly, i've done boxing and I just recently got into some BJJ. Both are very demanding in different ways. Im sore after both workouts. 

However, getting hit is not fun. It takes ALOT out of you. And I honestly cant imagine going 12 rounds with an elite boxer who can punch HARD, FAST and ACCURATELY. And not only that, you have no options but to stand and trade, you cant circle a gigantic octagon, you're in a ring, nowhere to go nor can you shoot for a leg, clinch up against the cage and stall. 

That is why I personally feel boxing is physically more demanding than MMA. But everybody has their own opinion.

----------


## Biohazard74

> boxing is the best sport in the world in my eyes apart from football (english).
> 
> its so physicaly demanding, and technical, i dont no who could slate it. 
> 
> Mike tyson was the best for me, in his prime id put him agaist anyone.....just a shame his prime didnt last.


Everyone is entitled to their opinion. Tyson was my favorate boxer of all time and i even got depressed back in the day when i saw him going downhill. As far as the best sport? Like i said. Everyone has their opinion. As far as physically demanding? Well i say yes it is. More than MMA? NO. More technical than any sport? I dont know about that . But thats your opinion. I say MMA is. Yes its 2 different sports & i agree with that also. But i think its alot more technical and demanding when you are trying to figure out your opponent in an MMA match when you dont know whats coming at you. A kick, punch, takedown attempt etc etc. I respect your opinion but i will have to totally disagree.

----------


## elpropiotorvic

Actually I would disagree ^^^^ in boxing u know a punch is coming but how is it coming what are they working on to get that punch in... But also depends on the quality of the fighter people like fedor or Anderson u can expect them to want to hit u but they will also. Do great job at takingnit to the ground and submitting or pounding, but I dunno man Im not that great of a grappler however I have taken down heavyweights college champions of wrestling (nottalking singular) with some boxing, as long as they don't catch me I'm fine doing my thing ...but I love both they both have different crowds ... U gotta be a fan of the sport and not the accion to like both sports ... If u only like action then yes mma has more of that to offer...but a boxing match j gotta like the sport to watch it ..people I say we stop arguing about whAt is the best they both rule....
And myke Tyson is by far the most gifted fighter there has been on earth so far IMO ... When he was under d'amatto he was using his jab well and doing his thing ... As for the ali vs Tyson fight... Tyson would win the post-jail but not the pre1964 Mohammed hell no .. No way...

----------


## TRT,MAN

thats when teddy atlas and cus was trainning him. he was great back then but those days are long gone. and so is boxxing if its not careful.

----------


## icepick27

> Tyson never had problems with taller fighters, in fact his trade mark is slipping jabs of taller fighters.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NEel...eature=related
> 
> Also if you compare Tyson to Frazer they are the same height and Frazer has only 2 inches of reach on Tyson. If Frazier could get inside Ali’s jab so could Tyson and he punches much harder with both hands. 
> 
> I recon Tyson would take it but can respect the point of view that Ali would win……but not easily. 
> 
> I do agree with you that boxing is a mess with the lack of talent, ridiculous number of championship belts and way too many weight classes. MMA is taking over but boxing will never die. It will always draw a huge crowd and more new talent will come trough.



buster ????? lewis ??? and even razor ruddick fusterated him a little bit before he got his head knocked off all tall fighters with a good jab ,and alli has the same reach as lewis who is 6'6 85'' reach and and the best jab ever alli was the best period .to be the best you have to beat the best floyd patterson twice , sunny liston twice frazier,twice forman in his prime ken nortan twice spinks ,did i miss anyone ..that is the best heavyweights of all time just missing a few guys and you have a top 10 of all time ...come on alli was a master planner too he would figure tyson out in a heart beat , tyson would look good for about 6 then after he figure he cant ko him and cant get past his jab he will quit... one thing about tyson is he quits when he starts loosing he is and always was a head case .. when he was a young he would cry before fights cause he was scared tyson is ,and wil always be a what if fighter ...

but we are definlitly on the same page with the mma ..definlitly harder more conditioning

----------


## elpropiotorvic

I still think... Ali 1963 wins.... Alipost 69 looses

----------


## Biohazard74

I dunno but i think Tyson would of been undefeated before he started going downhill. I mean undefeated as noone ever in history could of beat him. If Lenox , Buster etc etc would of met Tyson before all his troubles started i believe the outcome of those fights would of been totally different. Hollyfield is in close 2nd to me followed by Ali. Hollyfield because you have to give it to a man that fought in 3 i believe different weight classes all going bigger & bigger. Just my $.02

----------


## icepick27

> I dunno but i think Tyson would of been undefeated before he started going downhill. I mean undefeated as noone ever in history could of beat him. If Lenox , Buster etc etc would of met Tyson before all his troubles started i believe the outcome of those fights would of been totally different. Hollyfield is in close 2nd to me followed by Ali. Hollyfield because you have to give it to a man that fought in 3 i believe different weight classes all going bigger & bigger. Just my $.02



buster beat him in his prime bro

----------


## Biohazard74

> buster beat him in his prime bro


When Buster beat him he was on his way down already. He was going thru alot of shit. He was going through a divorce, broke his hand in a street fight, changed managers and trainers....trainers who didn't have a clue about training a club fighter, never mind a world champion.
tyson was not in great shape, even getting floored by a sparring partner, and was too sure of himself, didn't think he needed to be in tip top shape, and didn't have a corner who could motivate him when things didn't go his way.

----------


## ACJiujitsu

Once Rooney and the guys got thrown out and Tyson bought his "Boys" in to corner him,that marked the beginning of the end

----------


## Biohazard74

> Once Rooney and the guys got thrown out and Tyson bought his "Boys" in to corner him,that marked the beginning of the end


They milked him physically, mentally and financially

----------


## icepick27

> When Buster beat him he was on his way down already. He was going thru alot of shit. He was going through a divorce, broke his hand in a street fight, changed managers and trainers....trainers who didn't have a clue about training a club fighter, never mind a world champion.
> tyson was not in great shape, even getting floored by a sparring partner, and was too sure of himself, didn't think he needed to be in tip top shape, and didn't have a corner who could motivate him when things didn't go his way.


 i knew all that and its all true but it was still his prime bro buster was a 100 to 1 underdog how wasnt it his prime

----------


## icepick27

listen i just think that ali is the worst match up possible for tyson ,but anyone one else i think tyson beats hands down .. some people even have the balls to say rocky marciano could of beat tyson .. thats just down right stupid rocky wouldnt go past the second rd i think tyson is #2 in my eyes of all time and the same goes for fighters i love its #1 ali 
#2 tyson 3# roy jones in his prime #4Hopkins #5 the golden boy that my top 5

----------


## elpropiotorvic

Agree with ur top five but true he wasn't 1989 Tyson when he fought buster u guys remember that Tyson hell he didn't even speak too much all u could see in his face was cus d'amatto and training some more ... 

To the Holyfield supporter I'm not a hater of Holyfield but not a fan at all
yes I give him big props for the weight classes not too many people can say they did that
but he was one [email protected] boxer... Pulling always something illegal in a fight And if it wasn't illegal something that would have not made him win 
I guess he is not dirty but just a [email protected]$$

----------


## rockinred

Ice, I don't agree that just because a person is favored or undefeated that it would equate to someone being in their prime. I don't think everyone is in their prime till they lose either. Mike Tyson's was not anywhere near his prime when he fought Douglas... It was just a bad deal. Douglas got rolled by Evander the very next fight in a matter of seconds in a silly display of a Heavy weight champion. 

I remember I was very disappointed in Tyson back then, because Evander Holyfield was up and coming and it was going to be a good fight and Lennox Lewis was just coming in aggressive back then too. It was too bad we didn't get to see those fights shake down while all were in their good years. It would have been great... similar to the Ali, Frazier, Foreman era. Oh well....life goes on and Tyson became a shame. No way could Evander and Lennox run through Tyson like they did in a different era. Needless to say they kicked his butt into tomorrow and Tyson acted a fool and I lost a lot of respect for him in the Holyfield fight. What a huge let down it was in all aspects. 

Holyfield is one of the greats in my book...the dude is a warrior no doubt. He can fight dirty though.

----------


## icepick27

ROCINRED .. I agree with you very good points, he mighht of not of been in his best shape but it was still the ERA OF HIS PRRIME, wether he was in shape or not he was still the most feared man on the planet 
"ROCKINRED"
"It was too bad we didn't get to see those fights shake down while all were in their good years. It would have been great... similar to the Ali, Frazier, Foreman era. " Very true but brings me back to my old point ,about boxing going down hill great fighters dont fight great fighters untill its too late and after boxing has 2 or 3 more big fights ,i just cant see no other big draws OR stars like floyd carrying boxing i think they are going to be in MMA

as of Holyfield iam mad because i forgot to put him in my top five he was a warrior .....toatly agrree with both of yous about him

----------


## bigrich4

Mike Tyson's defense is impregnable, and he is just ferocious.

----------


## Jon the Rooster

LOved mike back in the day, until Don got his hands on him & ruined the sport for me. As far as who is more demanding/taxing,, fighting vs. MMA. Remember the Hearns vs. Hagler bout,, that was the best 100% full speed fight, non stop for 3 rounds & some change. Classic!! Some super conditioning right there.

----------


## ACJiujitsu

Dont forget about Riddick Bowe too. He and Tyson would have been epic! His 3 wars with Holyfield were amazing. His nonsense with Golota tainted his career. But he was without a doubt on the the best of that time

----------


## icepick27

> Dont forget about Riddick Bowe too. He and Tyson would have been epic! His 3 wars with Holyfield were amazing. His nonsense with Golota tainted his career. But he was without a doubt on the the best of that time



definlitly .. i think that him and tyson would have been a great fight cause he poses a lot of prolems for tyson similar to lewis . but i think mike would have pulled it out with a late round ko

----------


## Brown Ninja

Peter McNeely

----------


## ectomorph28

> it is boxing fans that hate on mma because they think that there sport is going to get over ran .. You will never here mma fighter talk about boxing they all ways give it respect its jerkoffs like floyd and lou dibella that talk about mma ...for the record boxing was my first love but now its mma..mma is just way more exciting ,i watched 3 good mma fights in a row while 2 nobodys held each other in boxing last saturday both fights were on were i was at ... If and when floyd fights manny .. After that boxing is done there are no more big fights after that .. Iam shure people are going to type back this fight and that fight but the bottom line is even if there are good fights out there whitch there probaly is ,they either wont happen ,and if they do they wont draw the type of money floyd does ....boxing r.i.p


They have been saying boxing was dying for 100 years. Something tells me its not, because its always, ALWAYS generated stars.

2.5 years ago, DLH/Mayweather was the LAST BIG FIGHT, well since than there have been 5 super fights worldwide and MASSIVE fights overseas. 

Boxing is far more popular than MMA worldwide. Thats the bottom line, and it will always be that way.

----------


## roid_rage

> 2. grappling isnt any more taxing than striking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta disagree. Grappling is a little more taxing as your costantly locked in a struggle against anothers strength and body weight. Even when grapplers are stalled in guard there is still plenty of grip and hand fighting.
> 
> Ive boxed in the past with pro boxers like Frank Savannah and Sal Lopez, and i box during MMA class,so i do have insight. To Me Grappling is more taking physically and mentally. Thats why college/Olympic wrestlers are widely considered to be the most superior condiotioned athletes. Thats a fact, not something im just saying for the sake of argument


totally agree with you man... wrestlers have a sligh advantage over jitz guys when go into MMA because mainly their training... most guys, jitzers early in their MMA carrers dont take the conditioning all that serius, American wreslters wrestle through highschool and college, thats at least like 8 years of hard ass work training, jitzers most of the time only take it as a hobby, then as soon as they are getting good and see an oportunity, take things more serius, there is where they start taking conditioning rightly... American wrestlers are studs, they are cardio machines, that's one of the reasons why wrestling is the best based for MMA (aside from the grappling point)

Now grappling is so demanding, well, MMA fighters have to grapple and strike, is like doing push ups, is much more demaning than running... MMA is the one of the most demanding sport in the world, and much more than boxing.

PS: Boxing is dead.

----------


## ectomorph28

> 2. grappling isnt any more taxing than striking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta disagree. Grappling is a little more taxing as your costantly locked in a struggle against anothers strength and body weight. Even when grapplers are stalled in guard there is still plenty of grip and hand fighting.
> 
> Ive boxed in the past with pro boxers like Frank Savannah and Sal Lopez, and i box during MMA class,so i do have insight. To Me Grappling is more taking physically and mentally. Thats why college/Olympic wrestlers are widely considered to be the most superior condiotioned athletes. Thats a fact, not something im just saying for the sake of argument


Well in a study conducted by exercise scientists and posted on CNNSI, Boxing was listed as the most difficult sport in the world. Wrestling was 5th.

Everybody has different experiences, but I can rest in grappling, I cant rest when boxing.

----------


## roid_rage

> They have been saying boxing was dying for 100 years. Something tells me its not, because its always, ALWAYS generated stars.
> 
> 2.5 years ago, DLH/Mayweather was the LAST BIG FIGHT, well since than there have been 5 super fights worldwide and MASSIVE fights overseas. 
> 
> Boxing is far more popular than MMA worldwide. Thats the bottom line, and it will always be that way.


no it wont. I do agree that RIGHT NOW, boxing could still be more popular around the globe than MMA (not sure in the states, I think in the states MMA is more popular right now), but there is no doubt that MMA kicks boxing's ass in the 15-35 demographic, that means that boxing fans are the old guys, that means that in 20 years, most of the boxing fan base will be dead... Also, the guys into the 5-15 (now) demographic will also grow as MMA fans, MMA is the future, that's a fact as much as getting old is a fact.

----------


## roid_rage

> Well in a study conducted by exercise scientists and posted on CNNSI, Boxing was listed as the most difficult sport in the world. Wrestling was 5th.
> 
> Everybody has different experiences, but I can rest in grappling, I cant rest when boxing.


no you cant, you can take a few breaths, but if you relax, the guy on the botton is on top of you and you did not even realize of it. In boxing you can always hug your opponent.

----------


## ectomorph28

MMA is more popular in North America. And thats where the 18-demographic comes from. However, its not even close on an international level. 

And MMA most certainly hasnt gotten that 18-35 demographic elsewhere around the world. 

You know who also had the 18-35 demographic? The WWE. How'd that turn out? 

The bottom line is MMA has the most fickle demographic that will most certainly jump to something new. Boxing has an established fanbase, with strong ethnic support around the world. Countries get behind its fighters in boxing. And lets be honest, Boxing is considered a legitimate sport worldwide whereas MMA puts on freakshow events in Japan, has a street fighter on a reality show in the States and the UFC HW champion was hitting people with steel chairs in the WWE 3 years ago. 

Where the UFC goes, MMA goes. And with the amount of MMA orgs going under, I dont know how you can possibly say the MMA will take over boxing or it has already taken over boxing. Its simply not true. Only in North America. And even there, its pretty damn close.

Its also funny how the UFC have been fabricating their PPV totals and UFC 100 did as many buys as Mayweathers TUNEUP FIGHT last week.

----------


## ectomorph28

> no you cant, you can take a few breaths, but if you relax, the guy on the botton is on top of you and you did not even realize of it. In boxing you can always hug your opponent.


Clinching for the most part is illegal in boxing and when they do clinch its actually quite fatiguing. Because you're still fighting for position, trying to outmuscle your opponent.

And yes you can take breaths while on the ground. You see it all the time. In MMA, you can Lay and Pray. In boxing, you cant. The most boring part of boxing for many is stick and move and even that requires alot of movement and handspeed.

The bottom line is, as much as you hate to admit it, people can rest in MMA, whereas in boxing its nearly impossible.

----------


## roid_rage

> Clinching for the most part is illegal in boxing and when they do clinch its actually quite fatiguing. Because you're still fighting for position, trying to outmuscle your opponent.
> 
> And yes you can take breaths while on the ground. You see it all the time. In MMA, you can Lay and Pray. In boxing, you cant. The most boring part of boxing for many is stick and move and even that requires alot of movement and handspeed.
> 
> The bottom line is, as much as you hate to admit it, people can rest in MMA, whereas in boxing its nearly impossible.


and you think that when you LnP you are resting???? LOL.. have you ever in your life roll or wrestle??? I guess you havent, when you are on top position, you are most of the time fighting the KEEP the position, wheter you are on someones guard, side position etc... 

Now I do agree that Boxing around the globe is more popular than MMA, MMA has less than 20 years, though Im pretty sure MMA is muuuch more popular in countries like Brazil, Japan, and other asian countries. 

WWE is not a SPORT, so the comparation is stupid, its like comparing video games to sports, yeah video games are in the same demographics than MMA, are they the same????

just watch something, this is a steroid forum, most ppl in here are guys that are into bbuilding and steroids (otherways wouldnt be here) this forum is called boxing/fighting sports/wretling, how many boxing threads do you see??? how many talking about MMA? 

Sorry man, but boxing and MMA is like skating and rollerskating... its called evolution.

----------


## ectomorph28

> and you think that when you LnP you are resting???? LOL.. have you ever in your life rol or wrestle??? I guess you haven, whe you are on top position, you are most of the time fighting the KEEP the position, wheter you are on someones guard, side position etc... 
> 
> Now I do agree that Boxing around the glove is more popular than MMA, MMA has less than 20 years, *though I pretty sure MMA is muuuch more popular in countries like Brazil, Japan, and other asian countries.* 
> 
> WWE is not an SPORT, so the comparation is stupid, its like comparing video games to sports, yeah video games are in the same demographics than MMA, are they the same????
> 
> just watch something, this is a steroid forum, most ppl in here are guys that are into bbuilding and steroids (otherways wouldnt be here) this forum is called boxing/fighting sports/wretling, how many boxing threads do you see??? how many talking about MMA? 
> 
> Sorry man, but boxing and MMA is like skating and rollerskating... its called evolution.


Again, you're really wrong. Boxing is more popular in Japan than MMA which is why Dream cant sell shit and why they needed a BOXER to open their telecast for Dream 9 to get ratings.

Boxer Aceleino Freitas is a bigger name than any MMA fighter even though hes retired. MMA is not overly popular in Brazil. But even it is more popular than boxing, its one country out of hundreds. 

Listen, wrestling is a very good sport. Its a difficult sport, but you're just lying to yourself if you dont think grapplers can rest. Thats the biggest problem with MMA, very few people trying to advance position, very few if any strikes from the top, no submission attempts and for the most part the bottom guy is doing absolutely nothing.

MMA well at least a similar version of it is about as old as boxing.

Guess which sport survived?

I'll give you a hint.....It wasnt MMA. It was boxing.

I dont know how anybody could possibly say MMA is an evolved version of boxing especially when you consider how crappy the product is. They are different sport with only a few similarities. And boxing at this point in time, has a much larger talent pool, is the more difficult sport and that simply cant be debated.

----------


## roid_rage

> Again, you're really wrong. Boxing is more popular in Japan than MMA which is why Dream cant sell shit and why they needed a BOXER to open their telecast for Dream 9 to get ratings.
> 
> Boxer Aceleino Freitas is a bigger name than any MMA fighter even though hes retired. MMA is not overly popular in Brazil. But even it is more popular than boxing, its one country out of hundreds. 
> 
> Listen, wrestling is a very good sport. Its a difficult sport, but you're just lying to yourself if you dont think grapplers can rest. Thats the biggest problem with MMA, very few people trying to advance position, very few if any strikes from the top, no submission attempts and for the most part the bottom guy is doing absolutely nothing.
> 
> MMA well at least a similar version of it is about as old as boxing.
> 
> Guess which sport survived?
> ...


I asked you a question, and you did not answer, you do not grapple, I do, thats how I know how demanding the grappling apect is. I live in paraguay, right by brazil, and I can tell you that even capoeira is more popular than Boxing, not even going to say bjj... 

"MMA well at least a similar version of it is about as old as boxing." (I couldnt understand that you meant)

How anybody could say MMA is evolved version of boxing, simply, in boxing you only use your hands, MMA your whole body, boxing is a part of MMA, that's what is call evolution, and I can really say that Boxing delivers much more crap than MMA, and even worst, boxing at this stage is so dead that cant even put 10 ppvs event a year, a sport that has been around dont know how long, its olimpic, has main stream media coverage, and cant even put 10 ppvs together??? And about being difficult, how can you even say that, you have 3 aspects in MMA, in boxing you only have 1. is simple math. It will take you much longer to perfectionate 3 arts than 1.

----------


## elpropiotorvic

Roidrage... I grapple too.. And I fight mma too.... I can tell u one thing boxing is more exhausting... I don't wanna sound a jerk but u sound like u haven't been on this for long.. What he meant was stuff like the kuoshu and sands fights in china ... Vale tudo in brazil... just my .02

----------


## elpropiotorvic

About It being more difficult try boxing pac man or a good pro and let me know it goes being boxing so easy

----------


## roid_rage

> Roidrage... I grapple too.. And I fight mma too.... I can tell u one thing boxing is more exhausting... I don't wanna sound a jerk but u sound like u haven't been on this for long.. What he meant was stuff like the kuoshu and sands fights in china ... Vale tudo in brazil... just my .02



Ive been around MMA for like 10 years, grappling 2 years... Vale tudo in brazil is the same thing than MMA, the IVC was I belive the first known league in brazil... though the rules were different and are (I think IVC is still on), they were pretty much the same that old UFCs... wouldnt know about china, probably sands (sanda) is more popular than boxing in china, or not, I really dont know squad about china.

----------


## roid_rage

> About It being more difficult try boxing pac man or a good pro and let me know it goes being boxing so easy



Try to strike with fedor or try to grapple with Fedor or simply just try to fight Fedor, then let me know.

The best boxer in the world wouldnt last a round with a soso MMA fighter in a FIGHT(without ground experience, with some ground experience, good wrestling or TD defense could de pretty well)

----------


## graeme87

> Try to strike with fedor or try to grapple with Fedor or simply just try to fight Fedor, then let me know.
> 
> The best boxer in the world wouldnt last a round with a soso MMA fighter in a FIGHT(without ground experience, with some ground experience, good wrestling or TD defense could de pretty well)


I agree a boxer going into MMA should definitely learn TD defence and the ground game but your statement is very exaggerated. 

Chuck Liddell (as well as many other fighters) KOd loads of guys before they even got close enough to attempt a take down and his standup isn't close to that of a pro boxer.

----------


## F4iGuy

Can you imagine tyson in his prime with some ground skills fighting in MMA? That would be cool. I miss watching him back in the day.

----------


## roid_rage

> I agree a boxer going into MMA should definitely learn TD defence and the ground game but your statement is very exaggerated. 
> 
> Chuck Liddell (as well as many other fighters) KOd loads of guys before they even got close enough to attempt a take down and his standup isn't close to that of a pro boxer.


chuck was a pretty solid wrestler.

----------


## icepick27

> no it wont. I do agree that RIGHT NOW, boxing could still be more popular around the globe than MMA (not sure in the states, I think in the states MMA is more popular right now), but there is no doubt that MMA kicks boxing's ass in the 15-35 demographic, that means that boxing fans are the old guys, that means that in 20 years, most of the boxing fan base will be dead... Also, the guys into the 5-15 (now) demographic will also grow as MMA fans, MMA is the future, that's a fact as much as getting old is a fact.



agree 1000% good post

----------


## icepick27

> They have been saying boxing was dying for 100 years. Something tells me its not, because its always, ALWAYS generated stars.
> 
> 2.5 years ago, DLH/Mayweather was the LAST BIG FIGHT, well since than there have been 5 super fights worldwide and MASSIVE fights overseas. 
> 
> Boxing is far more popular than MMA worldwide. Thats the bottom line, and it will always be that way.




this quote is getting old every person that bashes mma says this one
"They have been saying boxing was dying for 100 years. " well this time there right who's the next star ?? who's going to draw 5 million payperveiws ?? who is going to be hung on kids walls ??? Why does every body duck these questions its not going to be any one in boxing i can tell you that.i just dropped my son off to school and he is in kindegarden not only did he put a picture of brock lesnar on his prodject and the put ufc as somthing he wants to be when he gets older but there are at least 2 kids in ever age group from first to 8th with ufc hoodies or school bags i didnt see any of them with MONEY MAYWEATHER SHIRTS.......

----------


## elpropiotorvic

> Try to strike with fedor or try to grapple with Fedor or simply just try to fight Fedor, then let me know.
> 
> The best boxer in the world wouldnt last a round with a soso MMA fighter in a FIGHT(without ground experience, with some ground experience, good wrestling or TD defense could de pretty well)


Man I respectfully beg to differ... Look at Royce gracie vs sakuraba I think it was 1996 ... What a humilliation ... Look at mirko ( and he is not even that good) he has beaten lots of people just kickboxing them ... Look at andreson ... Without his boxing he would be shit...

Man I love BJJ and respect it a lot and wrestling as well... But man even me I have taken HEAvY weights championS of college wrestling ... Just boxing them... In the end the best man would win but I assure u a good boxer will not let u near gettin close to even getting a hold of them.... Even gsp ( which I believe has the most effective takedown in mma) I think he would get pretty much beaten... Man I don't know if you have actually seen world class boxers and see what they can do... Believe me I'm a fan of mma I don't even watch boxing ... I'm an amateur fighter of mma I love the sport .... But boxers dance u around the ring and beat u up... About the fedor... I'm the biggest fedor fan.. He is IN my wallpaper ... But he can NOT box a world class boxer(especially him being on the sport because of money) otherwise he would be doing it .. Like I said I have the utmost respect for the sport and I enjoy mma more because of more variables, but that's also why boxing is hlvery hard aswell... Cause u can only espect somuch u have to work ir ass off trying to figure the way to get in...

As for china they don't allow coverage to the events ... I think in 1990 was the first timethey allowed coverage there but not of all the evnts...

----------


## muffin man

> The subject wasnt How well would Mike Tyson have done in MMA? and your comparing him to guys 3 weight division below where he would have been. 
> 
> But to address you point, I doubt there is anyone in MMA who could have KOd Tyson (unless youre taking ground and pound) 
> 
> Sure he could have been submitted but getting close enough to take an elite striker down without being KOd isnt easy. 
> 
> I think an elite boxer would go far in MMA. As I said before look at Chuck Liddell or Vitor Belfort, they made their careers with their hands and neither one of them even comes close to an elite pro boxer.


of course someone COULD ko tyson. anybody COULD get ko'ed, especially with those little gloves.

taking an elite striker down that has zero mma training actually is easy. much easier than in just a wrestling match. unless he knows how to strike for mma then he's getting taken down, easily.

Liddell and Belfort are not elite boxer level but Lidell was a D1 wrestler. Belfort was a BJJ blackbelt. They have great ground games so they are not afraid to let their hands go. an elite boxer with no mma training would either be too scared of getting taken down to really let his hands go or.. he's either let his hands go leaving himself open to a take down.

----------


## muffin man

> UGHHH, there are fighters who have varying opinions on which sport is more physically demanding. Both are quite demanding.
> 
> But lets put it this way, in boxing you really cant rest. In MMA, you can. You can deny it all you want but fighters have openings where they can rest.
> 
> Secondly, i've done boxing and I just recently got into some BJJ. Both are very demanding in different ways. Im sore after both workouts. 
> 
> However, getting hit is not fun. It takes ALOT out of you. And I honestly cant imagine going 12 rounds with an elite boxer who can punch HARD, FAST and ACCURATELY. And not only that, you have no options but to stand and trade, you cant circle a gigantic octagon, you're in a ring, nowhere to go nor can you shoot for a leg, clinch up against the cage and stall. 
> 
> That is why I personally feel boxing is physically more demanding than MMA. But everybody has their own opinion.


actually it's a proven scientific fact that an MMA fighter uses much more energy during a typical fight than a boxer and therefore is the more well rounded athlete in terms of conditioning.

----------


## muffin man

> totally agree with you man... wrestlers have a sligh advantage over jitz guys when go into MMA because mainly their training... most guys, jitzers early in their MMA carrers dont take the conditioning all that serius, American wreslters wrestle through highschool and college, thats at least like 8 years of hard ass work training, jitzers most of the time only take it as a hobby, then as soon as they are getting good and see an oportunity, take things more serius, there is where they start taking conditioning rightly... American wrestlers are studs, they are cardio machines, that's one of the reasons why wrestling is the best based for MMA (aside from the grappling point)
> 
> Now grappling is so demanding, well, MMA fighters have to grapple and strike, is like doing push ups, is much more demaning than running... MMA is the one of the most demanding sport in the world, and much more than boxing.
> 
> PS: Boxing is dead.


so true. anyone who doesn't believe needs to walk into their local college wrestling practice and ask if you can wrestle one of them. freakishly strong and well conditioned athletes.

----------


## roid_rage

> Man I respectfully beg to differ... Look at Royce gracie vs sakuraba I think it was 1996 ... What a humilliation ... Look at mirko ( and he is not even that good) he has beaten lots of people just kickboxing them ... Look at andreson ... Without his boxing he would be shit...
> 
> Man I love BJJ and respect it a lot and wrestling as well... But man even me I have taken HEAvY weights championS of college wrestling ... Just boxing them... In the end the best man would win but I assure u a good boxer will not let u near gettin close to even getting a hold of them.... Even gsp ( which I believe has the most effective takedown in mma) I think he would get pretty much beaten... Man I don't know if you have actually seen world class boxers and see what they can do... Believe me I'm a fan of mma I don't even watch boxing ... I'm an amateur fighter of mma I love the sport .... But boxers dance u around the ring and beat u up... About the fedor... I'm the biggest fedor fan.. He is IN my wallpaper ... But he can NOT box a world class boxer(especially him being on the sport because of money) otherwise he would be doing it .. Like I said I have the utmost respect for the sport and I enjoy mma more because of more variables, but that's also why boxing is hlvery hard aswell... Cause u can only espect somuch u have to work ir ass off trying to figure the way to get in...
> 
> As for china they don't allow coverage to the events ... I think in 1990 was the first timethey allowed coverage there but not of all the evnts...


say what man? I totally respect your way to put things man, but you are sooo downplaying MMA... about your examples...

Royce vs Sakuraba... Sakuraba is a catchwretstler, when I talk about grappling, I talk about everysingle grapple form, not only bjj... and that wasnt a humillation, that was a 30 minutes fight, how can that be a humillation? 

Mirko had one if not the best TD defense at that time, it was nearly impossible to take him down, though Minotauro beat subed him. And Fedor (whos not even a k-1 fighter) stood toe to toe with him, and acutally put a good beating on him too. Not to mention Mirko isnt a boxer, is a K-1 fighter and his most lethal weapon were his LHK, I dont see mayweather throwing High kicks...

Andersons is no boxer, AS was the Brazilian MT champ, and also a bjj black belt, the guy subed Dan Henderson, and Lutter (from strikes though, whos a great bjj fighter, Not very good examples. Andersons most devastating weapons are his elbows and knees, I dont see mayweather throwing elbows or knees anywhere....

Its been prove is that a good grappler will most of the times prevale against a good striker with no ground game, with no TD defense. In order to get a TD defense you MUST be a good wrestler, therefore, a good grappler, Cain Velazquez couldnt stand 1 minute in front of Kongo, he almost got KTFO 3 times, still managed to wear him out and beat the living crap of ouf him... And Im pretty sure Kongo can stand and trade with the elite of boxing (of course in a K-1 match, in a boxing match he will get kill) Boxers are great at what they do... boxing, but even in MMA technicall boxing doesnt always translate well, its a world of difference to strike with 4oz than with 14oz, you cant defend the same way, therefore lots of strikes like those that Fedor throws are very effective in MMA and wouldn't be in Boxing. Hell Freddy roach before the Fedor fight said that Fedor's boxing pretty much sucked, after the fight, he realize that MMA AINT BOXING... thus the same rules dont apply.

Like I said in other post, an elite boxer will kill any MMA fighter in a boxing match (unless this MMA fighter is already an elite boxer, and we have a couple of great boxers in MMA as well) that includes Fedor, but Fedor will totally destroy, abuse, embarras any boxer who dears to stand in front of him in a MMA match. 

By the way, I did not say try to box Fedor, I said try to STRIKE with Fedor, because I was talking about MMA, making the point that while trying to box Pac will be painfull, fighting Fedor you have to STRIKE AND GRAPPLE, meaning you have to worry more than about just getting hit....

----------


## elpropiotorvic

^^^ I completely agree with this post very objective

----------


## ectomorph28

> I asked you a question, and you did not answer, you do not grapple, I do, thats how I know how demanding the grappling apect is. I live in paraguay, right by brazil, and I can tell you that even capoeira is more popular than Boxing, not even going to say bjj... 
> 
> "MMA well at least a similar version of it is about as old as boxing." (I couldnt understand that you meant)
> 
> How anybody could say MMA is evolved version of boxing, simply, in boxing you only use your hands, MMA your whole body, boxing is a part of MMA, that's what is call evolution, and I can really say that Boxing delivers much more crap than MMA, and even worst, boxing at this stage is so dead that cant even put 10 ppvs event a year, a sport that has been around dont know how long, its olimpic, has main stream media coverage, and cant even put 10 ppvs together??? And about being difficult, how can you even say that, you have 3 aspects in MMA, in boxing you only have 1. is simple math. It will take you much longer to perfectionate 3 arts than 1.


Look up pankration.

Like I mentioned earlier, MMA might be more popular than boxing in Brazil but its not like MMA is incredibly popular, there are far more popular sports in that country.

Asian countries its not even close. I dont know why you think its popular in Japan, the only way they can sell well is when they put freakshows on their card like HMC, Canseco and others. And they LED with a televised fight of a PROFESSIONAL BOXER on DREAM 9 to boost up its ratings. 

The problem in MMA is you dont master 3 arts. So no, its not harder. Its actually easier because you dont need to master anything, you just need to be able to dictate your kind of fight. 

I'm sorry but the fact Lesnar is a UFC champion so soon, really shits on your MMA is harder than boxing argument. And its quite clear you really dont understand boxing.

----------


## ectomorph28

> Try to strike with fedor or try to grapple with Fedor or simply just try to fight Fedor, then let me know.
> 
> The best boxer in the world wouldnt last a round with a soso MMA fighter in a FIGHT(without ground experience, with some ground experience, good wrestling or TD defense could de pretty well)


LOL, you really dont know MMA nor do you know fighting.

See. Mercer/Sylvia for an MMA example.

----------


## ectomorph28

> chuck was a pretty solid wrestler.


But a very crappy striker who won a title using his very crappy striking.

----------


## icepick27

See a saying shit like this shows you dont know what you are talking about Chuck a crappy striker?? thats ****ing crazy .. Listen Boxing striking and MMA striking are completly differnt did you know that ??what works in boxing definlitly dont work in mma and the same goes the other way you cant bob and weave in MMA you will get kicked in the head chucks stance would be horrible if he had boxing glovess on but its not boxing its mma ..people who bash MMA say shit like this all the time cause they dont know the differnce just because mma is a combat sport they compare it to boxing when it is toatly differnt ,in mma you have to be able to throw kicks watch out for kicks , clinches,takedowns,elbows and punches in boxing you just have to watch out for punches ..boxing is one aspect of fighting and exacty what it is ,Boxing not fighting so when you see i guy like chuck with his hands down or standing they way he does its because he is fighting not boxing..

----------


## roid_rage

> Look up pankration.
> 
> Like I mentioned earlier, MMA might be more popular than boxing in Brazil but its not like MMA is incredibly popular, there are far more popular sports in that country.
> 
> Asian countries its not even close. I dont know why you think its popular in Japan, the only way they can sell well is when they put freakshows on their card like HMC, Canseco and others. And they LED with a televised fight of a PROFESSIONAL BOXER on DREAM 9 to boost up its ratings. 
> 
> The problem in MMA is you dont master 3 arts. So no, its not harder. Its actually easier because you dont need to master anything, you just need to be able to dictate your kind of fight. 
> 
> I'm sorry but the fact Lesnar is a UFC champion so soon, really shits on your MMA is harder than boxing argument. And its quite clear you really dont understand boxing.


MMA Is incredible popular, of course, not even close than soccer (but hell what sport is more popular than soccer and soccer realted in almost all the world but a few countries) since Bjj is sooo related to MMA (in this times) mma popularity in brazil grew like no other sport. 

the problem with Dream is that it isnt PRIDE, PRIDE never had problems with ratings, PRIDE was the most succesfull combat org, even bigger than K-1 at the time, why? well, everyone knew the best of the world was there, PRIDE was the UFC and the japanse ppl knew, japanese ppl is very very proud ppl, now they have DREAM, they know the best fighters arent in DREAM but in the UFC, so its like the minors league, they dont have enough talent.. plus they have 2 orgs, not one, Sengoku isnt having much issues...

The fact tha lesnar is the champ so fast is because the UFC HWd sucked when he became the champ, because Lesnar is a beast and was one of the best HWs Wrestlers of the history, and wrestling is a very very important aspect of MMA, add his ridiculous size and power, plus Randy being the champ, and there you have why hes the champ so fast... plus hes the UFC champ, not the world champ, Fedor is still the #1 HW in the world. 

And I dont need to understand boxing, because I dont even like boxing, why would I need to understand boxing? , like I told you, striking in MMA is very very different than boxing, therefore the are a lot of different striking forms that can be used in MMA, MT, hell even karate now... you ask me if I understand striking, yeah I do, boxing as to box with 14oz gloves, not so much...

And I could agree in some term with you that you dont need to master all 3 aspecs, I would be a lier if I say you must, because is not true, up to this point of the evolution of MMA, yeah you can still make it having one strong point and being able to hold your own in other aspects, but HWs aside (HWs are different because the gap of weight is so big, that lot of ppl use size and raw power to make up for lack of skills) being one dimensional will only take you to some point, there is not one single champ that is one dimensional, Brown is an incredible wrestler with good boxing, BJ is a great grappler (and note I said GRAPPLER, not only bjj) with great boxing, GSP is a great GRAPPLER with great STRIKING, AS is a great Striker with great Jitz, Machida is awesome at everything he does, and even Fedor is great at striking and grappling... 


botton line, I think youre the one that doesnt understand MMA.

----------


## roid_rage

> LOL, you really dont know MMA nor do you know fighting.
> 
> See. Mercer/Sylvia for an MMA example.


but before I see that, why dont you see kimbo/mercer first... lol....

you may wanna see also genki sudo/butterbean LOL...

yeah boxing>MMA LMFAO....

----------


## icepick27

> but before I see that, why dont you see kimbo/mercer first... lol....
> 
> you may wanna see also genki sudo/butterbean LOL...
> 
> yeah boxing>MMA LMFAO....



^^^^good post...both of them

----------

